# Professor Peter Killeen on Vaping



## Alex (13/11/14)



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## hands (13/11/14)

a lot of time the 5000-6000 chemical additives in cigs come up in talking about how bad cigs are. but can you imagine filling a bottle up with each chemical and then line them all up on a counter and getting ready to mix a batch like you would do ejuice. i know it does not work that way but you would be at it for days.


----------



## annemarievdh (13/11/14)

Nice, thanks @Alex


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor

Reactions: Like 1


----------

